# east coast pack goats?



## joshalo (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

We recently moved to the western Virginia from western Montana. My family and I have packed with goats in the west, but we were unable to bring our goats with us when we moved. I'm now looking for pack goats to buy here in the east or at least not too far away. I do have a truck and trailer to transport a reasonable distance. Does anyone know if there are any pack goat breeders and trainers in the east? We would like to get out this summer, so finding a few full grown and trained goats would be great, but we will make due with what we can get.

Thanks for any info,

Josh


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Josh,

I live in WA but have been researching 4-H packgoats and came across a MD pack goat club. The website is for the club is: http://www.4hpackgoats.org/

It might make a starting point for your search.

Tonia


----------

